# Loop-Aes and TrueCrypt

## barlad

Hey all,

I have a fat32 partition that I use as a shared partition between WindowsXP and Linux. I would like to encrypt the whole partition (filesystem included). I know that loop-aes does this under Linux and that TrueCrypt does it under Windows.

Anyone knows whether it's possible to decrypt & mount with losetup a partition encrypted with TrueCrypt?

Also, anyone has some insights of the efficiency of solutions such as TrueCrypt under WindowsXP? I am wondering whether there is any native flaw in WindowsXP that would render TrueCrypt weak or useless (keys poorly stored, ...). I guess I should ask the XP guys but I know there are a few experts in cryptography lurking around  :Wink: .

Thanks

Barlad.

----------

## Zubziro

 *barlad wrote:*   

> Hey all,
> 
> I have a fat32 partition that I use as a shared partition between WindowsXP and Linux. I would like to encrypt the whole partition (filesystem included). I know that loop-aes does this under Linux and that TrueCrypt does it under Windows.
> 
> Anyone knows whether it's possible to decrypt & mount with losetup a partition encrypted with TrueCrypt?
> ...

 

I use loop-aes by myself and as far as I know it is pretty imposible to mount TrueCrypt with it... first time I hear something like this. I don't know much about TrueCrypt but as far as I heard it's cool....

The question is if you'll be able to encrypt whole partition where your windows "lives" ie not just som folders...

the bigest mistake is to leave stuff like "swap" unencrypted.

as recomendation for loop-aes to encrypt everything eaven /boot.... and start from USB pendrive or CD.

----------

## computx

FYI: TrueCrypt has just been released for linux. I am having some troubles compiling it so if anyone else has success with it on gentoo a brief howto would be nice.

----------

## Pergamon

TrueCrypt howto: here

----------

